# Why did the chicken cross the road? The NT / Rationals answer is...



## Papa.tuti (Feb 17, 2012)

Why did the chicken cross the road? …to get to the other side; but what would you say? 

Or better, what would be the general response or answer of NT / Rational people?


----------



## TheBoss (Oct 27, 2011)

That's too easy...to get across (for whatever further purpose)


----------



## Papa.tuti (Feb 17, 2012)

@TheBoss ...


> too easy


 depends on the road isn't it?


----------



## TheBoss (Oct 27, 2011)

Papa.tuti said:


> ... depends on the road isn't it?


Hahaha true, true! ^^


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)




----------



## TheBoss (Oct 27, 2011)

@PeteTheZombie just provided a conclusive argument imho :laughing:


----------



## Papa.tuti (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## sly (Oct 8, 2011)

You cannot assume anything without possessing MORE DATA

-What route did the chicken take before arriving at the road?
-What there a disturbance at the current side of the road?
-what is there on the other side of the road?
-what kind of road did the chicken cross?
-what material is this road made of?
-what did the chicken eat or drink before crossing the road?
-did the chicken suffer from psychological injury?
-Was the head still attached?
-what is the weather like? 
-wind direction?

/intp


----------



## Papa.tuti (Feb 17, 2012)

@sly ...the question is really "why" not "how, and all the variables..." but I agree with you, it depends...)


----------



## sly (Oct 8, 2011)

Papa.tuti said:


> @sly ...the question is really "why" not "how, and all the variables..." but I agree with you, it depends...)


-An animal reacts in an impulsive way, they live in-the-moment.

-Impulses can be predicted based on the variables in-effect in the current situation, 

This leads to the conclusion that we need more DATA, in order to accurately tell what made the chicken cross the road.

If we know what the variables are, and we are able to factor them in a sense of, how much of a role does each variable play, we can pinpoint the ''why''. 
---


----------



## Longdove (Jan 4, 2011)

Why did the chicken cross the road? Because it was there, that's why.



Papa.tuti said:


>


I don't think Tweety Bird is gonna be enough for all of them. That's gonna be one big letdown, unless they got Daffy in the oven.


----------



## Papa.tuti (Feb 17, 2012)

@sly ... I'll see if I can post more data, then you can make up your mind;-)


----------



## GnothiSeauton (Sep 11, 2011)

I think the proper question here is, why did the road cross the chicken?


----------



## sly (Oct 8, 2011)

Papa.tuti said:


> @sly ... I'll see if I can post more data, then you can make up your mind;-)


 Why do you think that the fabrication of data will help me make up my mind? Practically speaking, field research to gather statistical data on chickens crossing roads is somewhat pretentious. Considering the lack of resources and the nature of the question, it is near-impossible to answer this question without in-depth knowledge of neurological functions of a chicken. Knowledge we currently do not possess.


----------



## Papa.tuti (Feb 17, 2012)

@GnothiSeauton ...Indeed, it all depends on one's frame of reference! 

I also read somewhere, that a potential answer could be: "It was the logical next step after coming down from the trees."


----------



## Captain (Jan 25, 2012)

No more data is needed. The chicken wanted to continue to exist. For whatever reason, he felt the need to cross the road, but the reason behind the reason is that he wants to live and reproduce.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

In soviet russia, road crosses chicken.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Polo (Oct 2, 2011)

I am not interested in the movement actions of chickens. I have more important things to consider.

^^ this has been my answer since childhood.


----------



## Thomas60 (Aug 7, 2011)

The more dangerous the road, the more likely the chicken has of reaching the other side


----------



## WolfeGang (May 5, 2013)

I was chasing it. I love chicken, so delicious.


----------



## Damagedfinger (Oct 27, 2013)

Why did the chicken cross the road?

Why wouldn't the chicken cross the road?


----------



## nebnobla (Jul 27, 2013)

This is a sad, sad misunderstanding; there was no intent to cross, this chicken merely had stopped taking all it's SSRIs and antipsychotics, and had finally mustered the will to take it's own life. It was sick of not being able to move from being so fattened up; it was tired of always being so cramped and dirty with all those other chickens, and for what, just to be eaten by some species that will collectively ravage every other species on the planet? It wasn't going to give us the satisfaction; it was a smart and insightful chicken who was honest to itself, and willing to do what ever it took to ensure that honesty would persist into the afterlife.


----------



## intjonn (Apr 20, 2013)

I threw it at a car and missed while it was still in the fuking egg............





*​<<<<<<--------------------Take ir frum a koon!*


----------



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

Assuming the road had an even width, was regular on plan and constant cross sectional shape, crossing the road would mean cutting across it perpendicular, resulting in the shortest travel route and thus less time exposed to the dangerous elements on the road.

If the speed of the traveling vehicles or the visibility made avoiding vehicles during crossing provide negligible increase in safety, then the chicken decided to cross the road as a result of a strategy born of calculated risk.

However, this is not recommended. The chicken should have called a taxi and asked to make a U turn if possible. Unless limited time justified the potentially extreme risk.


----------



## Mikasa (Jun 15, 2013)

The chicken never actually made it across the road. It was an extremely introverted chicken and so created an illusion using mirrors to throw off its extraverted pursuers. Always thinking ahead, that chicken....


----------



## ieatgingers (Nov 4, 2013)

To get away from the SJ on the other side.


----------



## WhiteIris (Nov 8, 2013)

Only a chicken knows why it might choose to cross a road. Give me 100 random chickens and 100 random roads I might be able to come up with a hypothesis but I still won't definitively know why... Make that 200 random chickens... Probably going to lose a few.


----------



## HighSteaks (Oct 16, 2013)

I found this scene script by Thom Goddard at:
Comedy Skits, Language/Ethnicity|Random Observations|Science/Technology|Entertainment|Other - Dissecting The Chicken Joke



> Two of people stand in a hallway. One turns to the other:
> 
> 1. I’ve got a joke for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## WillyT (Jul 22, 2013)

sly said:


> Why do you think that the fabrication of data will help me make up my mind? Practically speaking, field research to gather statistical data on chickens crossing roads is somewhat pretentious. Considering the lack of resources and the nature of the question, it is near-impossible to answer this question without in-depth knowledge of neurological functions of a chicken. Knowledge we currently do not possess.


I must agree totally. And one must keep in mind the original question: "Why did *the *chicken cross the road?" Not, "why do chickens cross roads?" Without the exact context of that particular chicken on that particular occasion we shall NEVER Truly know the answer.


----------

